# Furbook!



## Sinjo (Oct 4, 2009)

Is it me or is FA turning into furbook? I constantly see  "myspace" photos or pictures of people doing random shit, seriously. Isn't FA a site for art, photography and showcasing collections, trinkets and interesting items?

If I want my fur networking, I'd go to one of the dozens of Fur networking sites.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, there is a lot of camwhoring and such. From what I understand, it's acceptable to an extent, but that stuff belongs in scraps, and I think there are some limitations on photography beyond just that. I know the admins are focused on this though, and there have been some recent revisions in the Acceptable Upload Policy as well to reflect that.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 4, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Yeah, there is a lot of camwhoring and such. From what I understand, it's acceptable to an extent, but that stuff belongs in scraps, and I think there are some limitations on photography beyond just that. I know the admins are focused on this though, and there have been some recent revisions in the Acceptable Upload Policy as well to reflect that.


I'm not sure what they're focused on, it's certainly not inforcing the AUP.


----------



## Adalia (Oct 4, 2009)

I would understand photography tasteful of your dog or cat or something but of yourself? Well maybe if you're at a con and or suiting to show off your new suit or something... I'm not into photography much (Totally not steady) so I'm not sure on the limitations for FA.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 4, 2009)

Adalia said:


> I would understand photography tasteful of your dog or cat or something but of yourself? Well maybe if you're at a con and or suiting to show off your new suit or something... I'm not into photography much (Totally not steady) so I'm not sure on the limitations for FA.


It's not just that. They're photos of people at cons hugging and doing other stupid crap. I don't mind the one tasteful photo of you in your fursuit, but seriously, I don't wanna see you hugging and dry humping people.


----------



## Adalia (Oct 4, 2009)

Well! That seems to be smaking around how DA had started to go down. The admins started slacking seriously in managing submissions and random crap kept on popping up like close ups and myspace that wheren't even really portraits and they were in wrong catagories as well. (Not to mention there was way too much drama there for my tastes.) I hope FA doesn't start to slide like DA did!


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 4, 2009)

Adalia said:


> Well! That seems to be smaking around how DA had started to go down. The admins started slacking seriously in managing submissions and random crap kept on popping up like close ups and myspace that wheren't even really portraits and they were in wrong catagories as well. (Not to mention there was way too much drama there for my tastes.) I hope FA doesn't start to slide like DA did!


It already is. They don't moderate the AUP. I've started tons of tickets and none have been taken care of. Don't get me started on the secondlife pictures -_-


----------



## Adalia (Oct 4, 2009)

I haven't found drama yet. Maybe I'm not in the right circles? Hah! Excuse me. Though, I've noticed on average furs are nicer people in general so I've not seen any. (I live rather under a rock though so I could be wrong, being only a fur for approximately just under a year.)


----------



## Aurali (Oct 4, 2009)

They are working on rewriting the photography rules hun. Just be patient <3


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> They are working on rewriting the photography rules hun. Just be patient <3


In what manner, Are they turning FA into Furbook?


----------



## Aurali (Oct 4, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> In what manner, Are they turning FA into Furbook?



Nawr. That would be dumb. what kind of website would actually wanna do that?
outside of yiffstar/sofurry


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> Nawr. That would be dumb. what kind of website would actually wanna do that?
> outside of yiffstar/sofurry


FA has been looking like it would. It'd  be nice to get some enforcement on the more widely abused areas of the AUP.


----------



## Adalia (Oct 4, 2009)

Its good news. As long as admins are aware I have patience galore. I might try to get back into photography if that is the case. (Went to school for graphic design.)  

'Scuse me for not following as I should be, I got distracted for a good ammount of time looking at other threads that pricked my interest. ^^


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 4, 2009)

Adalia said:


> Its good news. As long as admins are aware I have patience galore. I might try to get back into photography if that is the case. (Went to school for graphic design.)
> 
> 'Scuse me for not following as I should be, I got distracted for a good ammount of time looking at other threads that pricked my interest. ^^


No worries. I'm glad to hear it to; how about the enforcement of current AUP policy, or lack there of?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 5, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> In what manner, Are they turning FA into Furbook?


I'd Like an answer to this >.>


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 5, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1247614&postcount=13

That's pretty much the only thing I've seen Dragoneer say anything about it.

Also: ReBoot kicks ass.

Edit: I guess we'll just have to wait for more info. Unless Dragoneer sees this and comments personally.


----------



## Dior (Oct 6, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Is it me or is FA turning into furbook? I constantly see  "myspace" photos or pictures of people doing random shit, seriously. Isn't FA a site for art, photography and showcasing collections, trinkets and interesting items?
> 
> If I want my fur networking, I'd go to one of the dozens of Fur networking sites.



Yeah that shit is annoying, but 99% of the people who do that are just trying to get an ego boost. One or two self pic's are find to me but over and over again yeah that draws the line.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1247614&postcount=13
> 
> That's pretty much the only thing I've seen Dragoneer say anything about it.
> 
> ...



Yea, which is unlikely. That it does, all the shows on YTV during that era were great.

Dior: I don't mind it if you're showing off a piercing or tattoo, something artistic. I'm tired of all these secondlife sex, cuddle, etc pictures; and the pictures of people hugging, kissing, humping and Bull like that. It'd also be nice to cut down people who have 30+ pictures of themselves at cons.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol, even if they put these rules in place the admins will be too busy banning all the folks who get called a trolls for informing all the crybaby furfags of said rules to enforce them. The hugbox must be maintained at all costs :V .

Also as long as at least one member of the staff likes to jerk off to whatever the rest are trying to ban it won't happen, and I have to assume at least one of those deviant fucks has a hard on for grainy myspace pics of slutty jailbait :V .


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 10, 2009)

Just another quick question if I may. What's the point in updating the rules if they aren't going to be enforced all the time?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Just another quick question if I may. What's the point in updating the rules if they aren't going to be enforced all the time?


so you can enforce them at some point when they feel like it


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, I'm one of the annoyed people who put shitty myspace shots in their GALLERY..I have a total of maybe 3 photos of myself and they're all in scraps, as are most of my scenic photos.

Lesson 1: There's a function called the *TIMER*, use it!
Lesson 2: Stop taking photos in the mirror! It's retarded and makes it show you don't know how to take a photograph.
Lesson 3: Don't take a photo of yourself when your room is filthy and has garbage or dirty clothes strewn around on the floor! This just makes others think you are a slob.
Lesson 4: One does not need more than THREE photos of the same subject! Make a collage of photos if you're gonna do that. This rule is notoriously broken by some fursuiters from what I've known.

Just how much longer do we have to deal with schmucks uploading camwhore angle photos or completely irrelevant photos to their GALLERY?


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 10, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Just another quick question if I may. What's the point in updating the rules if they aren't going to be enforced all the time?



Do you use the trouble ticket system to report violations when you find them? The admins are not omnipotent. There is no qualifying system that submissions must go through. Therefore, they depend on you to be their eyes and spot violations.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 10, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Do you use the trouble ticket system to report violations when you find them? The admins are not omnipotent. There is no qualifying system that submissions must go through. Therefore, they depend on you to be their eyes and spot violations.



There aren't enough to quickly resolve them. I remember having minor tickets sitting around for a month before being resolved, atop moderate ones for a couple of weeks.

It doesn't hurt once a day for staff to randomly browse galleries for violations for an hour or two, does it? We can't always play neighborhood watch for the higher ups, you know.


----------



## Adalia (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah its almost gotten to the point where I don't watch what comes up to possibly find a new artist I might like to watch. I'm at most happy watching the ones I am watching currently.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 10, 2009)

It's just a fad of camwhoring, Any site that alows uploading pictures has it, just look at deviant art..


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't even know why people get pissed off about this, I mean who actually browses art on the mainsite? 99% of the actual drawings posted on this site are fucking garbage, why waste time wading through all that shit?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't even know why people get pissed off about this, I mean who actually browses art on the mainsite? 99% of the actual drawings posted on this site are fucking garbage, why waste time wading through all that shit?


I'd just rather not have the site End up like DA.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 10, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Do you use the trouble ticket system to report violations when you find them? The admins are not omnipotent. There is no qualifying system that submissions must go through. Therefore, they depend on you to be their eyes and spot violations.


Yup; Every time.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 10, 2009)

Go back to fapping to your furry porn.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 11, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I'd just rather not have the site End up like DA.



The only difference between DA and FA is that considerably larger percentage of FA's user base is made up of pedophiles and dog fuckers :V .


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> The only difference between DA and FA is that considerably larger percentage of FA's user base is made up of pedophiles and dog fuckers :V .


and Psychos


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 11, 2009)

Glaice said:


> There aren't enough to quickly resolve them. I remember having minor tickets sitting around for a month before being resolved, atop moderate ones for a couple of weeks.
> 
> It doesn't hurt once a day for staff to randomly browse galleries for violations for an hour or two, does it? We can't always play neighborhood watch for the higher ups, you know.



From my experience on the Helpdesk.

There are some that do sit due to a need on the clarification of the Rules. It causes a big backlog that could otherwise be avoided.

The other problem is you tend to be more of an exception than the rule in terms of handling tickets. Your responses are so acidic it's hard for anyone to want to feel cooperative. Half the time it sounds like you're not filing a report but just ranting over something you don't like. The better you phrase it, the better these will get resolved.

No, but see it depends on what time of day it is for the staff to browse. It goes by so fast they are not able to catch it. So yes, if a user sees something it's best to report it.


----------

